

Ask HN: Freelance programming? - washedup

Are there people out there that hire programmers to write simple sets of code for set pay? If so, is there a good place to find them?
======
anderspetersson
odesk.com freelancer.com

The rates are usually way lower than what you would actually want to do the
set code for.

